# mmm....tuna!



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2010)

Wild caught, seared tuna steak, 8 oz, marinated in soy, white wine vinegar, lime juice and cilantro, with a mayonnaise-curry sauce on the side for light dipping. 

Paired with Widmer Brewing Pale Ale, and what a nice night out on the front porch waiting for the t-storms to fire up


----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2010)

Now why did you have to do that, Todd?! Now I'm hungry and thirsty! lol


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Now why did you have to do that, Todd?! Now I'm hungry and thirsty! lol


 
come on over, Ivan.... I'm not done with it yet!


----------



## Wayne (Jun 25, 2010)

No pictures. Didn't happen. End of story.

But it sounds great.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay, Now I am gonna go make some wimpy Tuna Fish Salad with Mayo, Relish, and Onions. I feel like I am adulterating something but I want tuna now.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Now why did you have to do that, Todd?! Now I'm hungry and thirsty! lol
> ...



What? Take me about three hours?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2010)

Wayne said:


> No pictures. Didn't happen. End of story.
> 
> But it sounds great.


 
Ah, but there were pictures....


----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > No pictures. Didn't happen. End of story.
> ...


 
Okay...you're killing me!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2010)

Ivan said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne said:
> ...


 
I won't attach the picture of the beer, then


----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...


 
Oh, go ahead. Make my misery complete!! lol


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2010)

Ivan said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...


 
Ok, hold onto your hat! 

View attachment 1852


----------



## Wayne (Jun 25, 2010)

They don't sell Widmer brothers. here in STL. Their pale ale gets a good rating per one review site. Good choice to go with the tuna.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2010)

Wayne said:


> They don't sell Widmer brothers. here in STL. Their pale ale gets a good rating per one review site. Good choice to go with the tuna.


 
It's quite nice, and EXCELLENT paired with that tuna! (and by itself afterward) 

You can get Boulevard in STL, though - and their pale is pretty good too (as I'm sure you know)


----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



Lovely.


----------

